# Dive Report for 7/9/08



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

We made a work dive on Tuesday in close proximity to the three barges area..

Visibility was less than 10 feet and the water temperature was 71 degrees on my computer on the bottom, it was chilly after 30 minutes. 84 degree water tempon the surface.

Just thought I should report how bad it was, in case anyone is planning to go there for fun or running a dive charter.

There was a dive charter there, felt bad for the people on the trip. I certainly didn't expect those conditions... I'm sure the charter operator didn't either.

Anyway, I thought you guys should know.

Completely opposite conditions off Mexico Beach last week, I could see a barge from the surface in 70 feet of water.. really , really clear....MBARA has got it going on.


----------



## diverdwn (Nov 13, 2007)

thanks for the report. we were thinking of diving there prior to the blue angels, but if the conditions are murky to me it's not worth it. the westcurrent and flooding outof the missippi is not good for our vis. maybe it will settle out soon.


----------

